# ember



## buddy26 (Apr 17, 2012)

we have a new fish name ember he is a cute fish:-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave: What kind of fish is Ember?


----------



## buddy26 (Apr 17, 2012)

ember is a viltale


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, Welcome to the forum  If you need anything just let us know and we will try to help you!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the form! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------

